# 72 suspension questions



## ksucatz (Jan 3, 2007)

I am in the middle of replacing the bushings in the front a arms of the 72. I figured while I am this far into it, I am stripping the arms and powder coating them and replace the springs. I have been looking at Hotchkis and other sites for spring and they talk about small block and big block springs. There is no difference on the Pontiac. Does anyone have the specs for the front and rear springs from a 72. I seen some from a 67, but this car has to be much heavier in the front. I already had enough problems with the suspension bottoming out. What should the ride height be? I would not mind a firmer suspension setup. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks
Brent


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

ksucatz said:


> I am in the middle of replacing the bushings in the front a arms of the 72. I figured while I am this far into it, I am stripping the arms and powder coating them and replace the springs. I have been looking at Hotchkis and other sites for spring and they talk about small block and big block springs. There is no difference on the Pontiac. Does anyone have the specs for the front and rear springs from a 72. I seen some from a 67, but this car has to be much heavier in the front. I already had enough problems with the suspension bottoming out. What should the ride height be? I would not mind a firmer suspension setup. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Brent


Hey Brent,
I did my suspension last winter from end to end. Replaced everything with a PST kit, all urethane.
The old 70 rides like a whole different car.
My buddy that did the work told me before I ordered the stuff, he says: "You know this thing is gonna ride much, much stiffer than before?" And my response was, "I drive a BMW as a dd, can't get much stiffer than that."
Like I said, the 70 rides totally different than before. Tight controlled ride, no bottoming out, doesn't roll over on it's side like it did before. All this for $300 in parts!

As far as the springs, your are correct, no small/big block in a Pontiac. BUT, in 72, didn't they offer a 350 in the LeMans? Maybe that is where he's getting that from.
I would have to look in my restoration guide at home. I seem to remember there being a spring rate chart in there.

Unless someone beats me to it, I'll look when I get home and post it.

Russ


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Brent,
I found some info on the springs for the 72. But, there are several different numbers depending on transmission and if the car has a/c.

Can you fill in the blanks?

Russ


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I purchased springs from OPGI, they offered more help online for which springs to purchase. Click the link;

http://www.opgi.com/product.asp?topcatid=68&chapterid=1015&yearrange=


----------



## ksucatz (Jan 3, 2007)

A little more information. It is a 350 engine with TH350 automatic transmission. AC, although it doesn't work. I will look at the OPG springs. I am using Energy Suspension bushings from Ames.

Thanks
Brent


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If you are replacing the rear control arm bushings, energy has the wrong bushing spacers listed and included with the rear kit. Otherwise, I have their bushings on the 66 and 67 and have no other problems. Don't forget the snubbers on the front upper a-arms, I left them off of the 67 and have some metal to metal problems.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.suspension.com/Bumpstop.htm


----------



## ksucatz (Jan 3, 2007)

Well I talked to the tech guy from Hotchkis and he agreed that my current springs were shot. I ordered the 1901F to try out. I will post some feedback once everything is reassembled.


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm using a company called Coil Spring Specialties for my car. You give them about a million specs about your particular car and they BUILD you a set tailored for you. 

The price? 

Fronts - $ 138.60 pair

Rears - $128.20 pair 


Not one company that I've seen can beat that!


----------

